# Bobcat



## hulapopper87 (Sep 5, 2008)

Got this Bob on my camera today. Vinton County. Have had a few on camera but none as big as this one.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

One used up all its lives in Pickway Co. on Marcy Rd next to Slate Run park the other night.


----------



## RED DRAGON (Apr 24, 2015)

hulapopper87 said:


> Got this Bob on my camera today. Vinton County. Have had a few on camera but none as big as this one.


I'm no bobcat expert but that thing huge!


----------



## hulapopper87 (Sep 5, 2008)

Same. Everybody I’ve showed it to said the same thing. The other ones I have pictures of seem to be 1/3 that size. Hope it finds some other hunting grounds.


----------

